# Help with fry identification!!!



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

So I come home today, open my tank hood to set a bag of shrimp down in it, and I have 2 fry in my floating plants sitting there staring at me. I did a water change yesterday and turned up my temp. in the tank a bit to 78*. I have 2 female pregnant guppies but I doubt it was them as they aren't big and round yet. I have a swordtail pair but the female hasn't showed signed up being pregnant either. I finally have 2 female balloon mollies. One I swear was pregnant but turns out she was just fat ( I made a previous thread about her here http://www.aquariumforum.com/f33/pregnant-balloon-molly-41019.html). The other hasn't shown signs either. 

I only was able to find and grab 4 of these guys in my tank. Luckily it is heavily planted so they were able to hide till I found them. Can anyone identify them? I have some egg bearing fish in the tank too but I have no idea if they spawned ( no one showed any signs of spawning) So I am automatically assuming they are livebearers.

Can anyone identify them?

Also, what should I do in terms of health of these 4 guys. (water quality/changes, feeding, ect) I bought them some baby fish powder stuff for now. This is my first batch of fry and it is all so exciting and overwhelming at the same time! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks like a mollie.The powder food is good for them.Feed 3-4x a day and keep water clean(when you feed more you need to change more).Could be able to eat crushed(crumbled in your fingers) flake food in a week or so.Don't let extra food go stagnate in water.ENJOY!
A piece of live plant in with them is good also.


----------

